# Pillar Trim (A, B, and C) Removal



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Another interior noise/rattle question*

After a long time of silent running, my 2004 has finally developed a rattle! After much driving with my head down near my waist, I've tracked it down to the cover over the seat belt adjuster (where the belt disappears into the panel above your shoulder). When I adjust the seat belt up or down, the belt position moves, but the cover doesn't, unless it's forced to by the pressure of the belt. The rattle is coming from underneath the panel directly below it, so my guess is the retaining screw or clip has come off. 
Has anybody removed that particular piece of panel? It's the piece directly below and/or around the seat belt entry point, between the front & rear doors (driver's side (LHD)).


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Another interior noise/rattle question (invisiblewave)*

Hi Martin:
I used to think that the very first piece that was set in place - when a Phaeton was being built - was the heater core. Then everything else was assembled around that.
After having reviewed the instructions for disassembly of the cover over the front occupant shoulder belt attachment assembly, I now think that it must be the very first part put in place.








Anyway - disassembly instructions are attached, in case you want to get in there and go digging.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Another interior noise/rattle question (invisiblewave)*

I have removed the C pillar trims from my car - it was a very difficult, nasty, and time consuming process. That was the _removal _- re-installation was worse. As you will see from reading the instructions I posted above, removal of the C pillar trim is a prerequsite for removing the upper B pillar trim (where your rattle is).
Make sure that you have *very *clean hands (ideally, you should have a pair of thin white cotton gloves to wear) when you are handling the fabric covered trim pieces. Otherwise, they will pick up every bit of dirt, lubricant, and grease from miles around when you touch them.
It is almost to be expected that the odd attachment clip will break during assembly or disassembly. So, be prepared for this, if a clip breaks, you can order more from the VW dealer. The attachment clips are generic (not Phaeton specific) and they are cheap. Order twice as many as you think you will need.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Another interior noise/rattle question (PanEuropean)*

Martin:
After further thought - you might be better off to try looking for your rattle from the bottom up. It is not as complex a job to remove the lower B pillar trim as it is to remove the upper B pillar trim.
I've attached instructions for removing the lower B pillar trim. Disregard the step that says "remove lower A pillar trim first". Instead, go to the post that explains How to Install a Start Button, there you will see a trick for lifting the very aft end of the lower A pillar trim (using a trim tool). That will allow you to get access to the forward-most fastener that holds the lower B pillar trim in place - without further disassembly of the lower A pillar trim.
Make sure that the vehicle is at room temperature (70 degrees F or better) before you begin. The plastics are less flexible and more prone to cracking at temperatures below that.
Michael


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Another interior noise/rattle question (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael. As usual, your Phaeton resources know no bounds! With that amount of disassembly I may just put up with the rattle. On the other hand, there's also a problem with the rear seat belt not retracting properly on that side, which I could probably take a look at as well.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Another interior noise/rattle question (invisiblewave)*

Finally got round to doing this job, here's what I found in case anybody else has the same problem or needs to remove the pillar trim.
Getting the trim off isn't too difficult. I removed the bonnet/hood lever and took the entire driver's door sill off. In retrospect, that might well not have been necessary, it's probably possible to pull it off starting at the aft end just enough to gain access to the screw. However, taking it right off and getting it back on is pretty easy anyway. 
Once the front screw is removed from the B pillar trim, the back one is fairly easily accessible by lifting the rear door sill trim. As soon as the first clip pops, you can get at the screw.
Once the two screws are off, it's just a case of levering the edges of the B pillar trim around the rubber edge and popping out the two locating studs which are roughly in the middle of the trim piece, one above the other. You have to move the seat out of the way forwards and up. The trim is still attached to the car by the electrical connection to the rear air vent, push down on the little tab and that comes out easily, if it's difficult you're doing it wrong and are likely to break it!
The upper trim also comes off very easily once the lower portion is removed, take out the screw and then it's just friction.
Once everything was off, I was able to eyeball the trim cover that slides up and down with the seatbelt adjustment. Without removing the other side to compare I can't be absolutely certain, but it looked as if there was a small plastic protrusion which locates into the seatbelt adjuster just above the belt, and which had broken off, making the trim piece loose. I couldn't see any obvious way of fixing it without replacing the whole piece, which would be tricky since the seatbelt runs through it. I strongly suspect that the source of my rattle is the broken plastic piece, but I'm buggered if I could find it! I think by removing the trim I may have done enough to make it drop right to the bottom and hopefully out of harm's way.
Putting it all back together was a bit more difficult. Most things went back without any problem, but the main piece of trim on the B pillar has the vent, which has a piece of ducting attached to it (it just pushes onto the bottom of it, and pushes onto the main duct at the other end, if you pull gently up on it, it easily comes right out). Mine had obviously not been replaced properly previously, and the rubbery plastic end was a bit out of shape, making it difficult to locate over the bottom end of the vent piece. I did eventually get the trim back on, but I can't feel any air coming out, so I suspect said duct is still not correctly attached to the vent. It's rather tricky to get the trim on without detaching the duct. Other than that, the job wasn't as difficult as I was expecting.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Another interior noise/rattle question (invisiblewave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *invisiblewave* »_Putting it all back together was a bit more difficult...






















It always is.
Take comfort in the old adage that _"As long as you have no more than 10% of the original fasteners left over when the job is done, it will probably stay together OK"._
Michael


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Another interior noise/rattle question (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Take comfort in the old adage that _"As long as you have no more than 10% of the original fasteners left over when the job is done, it will probably stay together OK"._
Michael

How did you know??? I moved the seat as I was trying to get the trim located and heard a loud pop. Shortly after getting it all back in place, I noticed one of the plastic studs lying on the floor. The trim's very securely in place without it so I'm not about to take it off again!


----------

